# New Here!



## dthor68 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hey everyone. For years I have had one bigggg cat, now my wife and I added two more feral kittens to our family. Its a mess right now. In need of some help.
This is Kitty (aka Fat Cat) 11year old male.
This is Mae,9 weeks old.
This is Suki, 9weeks old.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum!
Oh my gosh that's so funny! MY cat's nicknames fat cat too!!  it's a great nickname!
Aww, they're so cute!
Hope to see you around!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome! I think you did the right thing because from all I've read when introducing a kitten to an adult cat it is best that you get 2 kittens so they will play with each other and leave the older cat alone. I imagine the kittens will bond as they get older and Kitty will have his space and still be affectionate with you. I give you huge props for taking in the 2 feral kittens.

I've never introduced 2 kittens. Always a kitten with an adult cat and for some reason it has always worked out, even if they weren't best buds. We were lucky this time around. Introduced two adult males after 6 days of socialization and they are never apart. I wish you the best!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello D. Adorable little family you've got there! What's going on?

Edit: Oops! just saw your other thread.


----------

